# WineMakers Yeast Chart



## Tom (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a yeast chart from April-May 2010 issue. While I don't necessarily agree with all, I can see maybe "thinking out of the box" as a trial on some.

*SEE POST #3*


----------



## Julie (Mar 20, 2010)

Tom said:


> Here is a yeast chart from April-May 2010 issue. While I don't necessarily agree with all, I can see maybe "thinking out of the box" as a trial on some.



I'm looking, don't see anything


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2010)

OK here it is.. guess it didnt upload 

Here is a yeast chart from April-May 2010 issue. While I don't necessarily agree with all, I can see maybe "thinking out of the box" as a trial on some. 

View attachment WineMakers Yeast Chart.pdf


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the chart Tom. At least it gives you some kind of idea to start from if nothing else... Us newbies need all the help we can get!


----------



## Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

There is a wealth of info here on Stickies and Topics. 
Look in the Wine Makers Tools
Calculators, Wine Logs, and Yeast Charts


----------



## Savana123 (Nov 18, 2010)

There are many things that are required at the time of preparing wine and it is necessary to list out all the things and that to be in the chart just like the beer chart. 

I maintain all the things in the excel sheet with all the necessary formulas applied to keep the record of everything.


----------



## Danielmorgan (Jun 12, 2013)

i also do the same as it helps to recall the formula later .. and most importantly you are not going to lost with different wine recipes..


----------

